Ask HN: Do you downvote the comments above yours selfishly? - elwell
======
pg
I've only rarely seen evidence of this. One guy tried it on the most recent
"Who's Hiring" thread though.

------
ctdonath
No. Vote on merit, not position.

~~~
S4M
Sometimes I would downvote a comment that is "average" in my opinion, just
because it's on the top and comments that are better but on a lower position
would bring a better discussion. If that comment was not the top one, I
wouldn't downvote it though.

However, I'd never do that to bring my personal comments higher.

------
Zenst
Good question and no, though do not see people confessing yes too that
question it would be detectable and maybe it is already, maybe it ain't. But
if you do the right thing then it is a moot question, even if interesting.

------
T-hawk
Not on HN. I confess to doing it on Reddit on occasion, when the vote counts
are small enough that the single downvote will make the difference on comment
order. HN not showing the scores does help discourage it for me.

------
sdegutis
I'm not sure this issue is so black-and-white. For instance, what if someone
posts a comment that you agree with but is poorly worded and confusing? Maybe
you should downvote it. Or what if someone posts a comment that you strongly
disagree with but is very well-stated? You should probably upvote that.

------
SamReidHughes
With the comments I tend to make the most selfish course of action would be to
upvote comments below mine.

------
elwell
Would be interesting is there was link on profile page to see all upvotes, and
one for all downvotes; also with total counts for each.

------
AznHisoka
Of course not. It's not like I get any tangible reward if my comments shows up
on top anyway.

